# Out door decking



## Maldwyn88 (Apr 23, 2012)

Hey just finished this decking I was very happy with it but have see bigger an better!! Just hoping a few of u could upload pic of your handy work ??


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Welcome to CT, nice looking work. Always interested in how folks in different parts of the world do things. :thumbsup:


----------



## Maldwyn88 (Apr 23, 2012)

katoman said:


> Welcome to CT, nice looking work. Always interested in how folks in different parts of the world do things. :thumbsup:


Cheers mate this site defo make for some interesting reading.. Nice to hear from people a addicted to buying tools as I am...


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

Welcome to the zoo:thumbsup:

What kind of wood are you using over there?
Where does it come from?
Are you concerned that that bottom rail will decay at the deck line?
Are wooden decks very popular over there?

Thats all for now :laughing:


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

Be careful. Don't be too sensitive to criticism . Welcome

How did you do those posts?


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Move up a little in this category and you'll see an entire section dedicated to decks (and fencing but it's mostly deckers)


----------



## Maldwyn88 (Apr 23, 2012)

Gus Dering said:


> Welcome to the zoo:thumbsup:
> 
> What kind of wood are you using over there?
> Where does it come from?
> ...


 almost all are woods shipped in from you guys, all the timber is pressure treated soft wood! An yeah I know touching the ground ain't ideal but the customer requested it I had left it good 6" clear.. 









Oh an yes wooden decks are in a lot if gardens most people have them expensive tho..


----------



## Maldwyn88 (Apr 23, 2012)

knucklehead said:


> Be careful. Don't be too sensitive to criticism . Welcome
> 
> How did you do those posts?


In what way ? The post are simply in a 2ft hole filled with concrete/post Crete


----------



## mrmike (Dec 9, 2008)

Looks very nice. It looks like you are also aware that the deck boards will have some shrinkage as it looks like you installed them tight..........:thumbup:


----------



## TLHWindows (Jan 5, 2012)

Maldwyn88 said:


> In what way ? The post are simply in a 2ft hole filled with concrete/post Crete


good looking deck.

I think he meant the tops of the posts since they are rounded over. Do you use a certain technique?


----------



## Maldwyn88 (Apr 23, 2012)

TLHWindows said:


> good looking deck.
> 
> I think he meant the tops of the posts since they are rounded over. Do you use a certain technique?


The place I ordered the timber had the shape already done on 6ft posts.


----------



## tham (Mar 12, 2012)

Hiya Maldwyn88,
They must have wanted the rail to fence in their little one or a dog? No need for a rail here unless it's 30" I think, above grade. The spacing here started out at 8" then 6" now it's at 4" as they upgrade the code. Here where I live it snows alot and we try to make it easier to shovel by leaving the same gap at the bottom rail. Actually the code says that a 4" sphere cannot pass through so gaps are a little less than 4".


I'm glad you found this place, this will be very interesting,
Tham


----------



## Maldwyn88 (Apr 23, 2012)

tham said:


> Hiya Maldwyn88,
> They must have wanted the rail to fence in their little one or a dog? No need for a rail here unless it's 30" I think, above grade. The spacing here started out at 8" then 6" now it's at 4" as they upgrade the code. Here where I live it snows alot and we try to make it easier to shovel by leaving the same gap at the bottom rail. Actually the code says that a 4" sphere cannot pass through so gaps are a little less than 4".
> 
> I'm glad you found this place, this will be very interesting,
> Tham


Spot on!!! They got a 3yr old an the rest of the garden aint exzaclly child friendly, thanks for the pic I really enjoy seeing other ways/methods it's a nice eye opener


----------

